# What poodle *things* do you have???



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I know a number of you (us) got poodle *things* for Christmas, but what else do you have about the place? Take some photos and share!!

My collection is only small so far, cos of course I've only had Paris for a little over a year. (In comparison, my 'rat things' collection is massive! lol! But I've kept rats for much longer....)









At the back/left is a pair of coat hooks that hubby got me that I haven't found the right spot for yet:










Left front is salt & pepper shakers, which I actually have two sets of, so one stays nice in it's box, and yes, we do use the other set!










Centre is my beswick china poodle that my boss bought for me in a silent auction (for a charity show) last year. She told me there was a person bidding against her, but she kept outbidding them and she told them she didn't care how high they went against her, cos it was for a good cause and I (me) was worth it!! I love my boss!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Centre middle is a cookie cutter that my mum found me:









The coffee mug was what my dad got me just this Christmas, and I adore it!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

And finally on the far right, is Frog, a wee 'hotel for dogs' McDonalds toy that hubby got me just before we got married, and she came with us on our honeymoon! We have a whole series of photos of Frog on various monuments and lookouts throughout our honeymoon, and she was in as many photos as possible. heh








The ribbon around her neck is a wee bit of ribbon left over from making my flowers that I put on her when my hair was being done on the morning of our wedding too. Such a silly wee thing, but so many fond memories that I'll always cherish little "Frog" (We had no reasoning behind naming her Frog either, except that she wasn't.... We're like that.)










(on my knee)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't go shopping much so my collection is pretty small. I have two pairs of socks and two calanders... right next to each other.. is that weird? ^^;


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Note to self: must visit New Zealand before I die.

My office manager ordered a new calendar for me for 2010, but she got a desk blotter type, which I don't like. So tonight I bought a poodle calendar for my office wall.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao fluffyspoos, I can see my post right there on the computer screen in your pic too!!!

I also have a dog calender from last year that has a couple of months with poodles in it, but that's at work. I also have a couple of books, generic 'you and your poodle' or whatever, but cute anyway. lol!!! Plus of course Shirlee Kalstones book for grooming them....


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

My Grandparents got me this mug when they went to Australia last year, it is my favourite mug, needless to say!

Lol, the mug says *"Only My Poodle Understands Me"*

But for some strange reason it is never ever around! *$%#%$*%$*%#*%
I haven't seen it for a week or so, but some idiot in my family probably broke it and is too scared to tell me!

Grrrgghhh!

Yeah, I have a couple of poodle books too:

Shirlee Kalstone's of course!
Poodles by Kerry Donnelly
A poodle book by Pierre Dib


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> Note to self: must visit New Zealand before I die.
> 
> My office manager ordered a new calendar for me for 2010, but she got a desk blotter type, which I don't like. So tonight I bought a poodle calendar for my office wall.


_I am so with you!!! Ever since I say Lord of the Rings series I have wanted to go and see such a beautiful country!

I don't have a poodle collection as of yet because until this time last year, my life was primarily horses and kitties so those are the things of my collections. I'm sure I will get poodly things eventually though. I DID START WITH MY POODLE FORUM CALENDAR!! Yes!

I have to say that I really love those mugs!! cute!_


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Nothing poodles, but I do have a few schnauzer stuffed animals and a schnauzer cookie cutter. I am very picky about the *breed* stuff I buy LOL


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't really buy any stuff... like knickknacks, collectables etc. My taste is just too expensive as I love the “breed apart” and “Jim Shore” stuff. So, I’ve pledged to stay away from these kind of things and rather buy Ponki something she can use, like a sweater or leash. I do however have a small poodle figurine that someone gave me on some occasion that sits in my office.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Love the photos of New Zeakand! Sigh, SO makes me want to go back. I'm not usually a repeat visitor of places because I always figure there's new places to see, but NZ is definitely somewhere I could see myself returning to. Such a wonderful place!

Anyway, on topic, considering I don't actually have a poodle yet, I do have a couple of poodle things. The salt and pepper shakers I received that are the same as Locket's and Poodles for Dummies. I'm sure this will grow moving forward as I have found people like to give themed items.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL, I went a bit poodle crazy for the kids this year. We all got a beautiful wooden brown poodle ornament for our tree, from etsy. Then Santa brought each of the kids a stuffed grey poodle. Then Dd got a lot of doll clothing with poodles on it and a poodle purse.  I've always got my eye out for anything with a brown poodle on it, as you don't seem to see that too often!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Really the only "poodle stuff" i have are handmade things. I have a Beautiful leash holder that a friend in Italy hand burned (cant remember the name of it) with a picture of Riley onto it. She also made me a container with a lid of poodles on it. Georgous! Ill try and get pictures of it!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have a couple of things I'll get pictures of later as my camera batteries are dead but I can tell you about them lol

I have a huge Poodle mug like these -> CLICK!

I have a wooden coat hanger that's in the shape of a Poodle, its pink with white poka dots. My friend gave it to me last Christmas.

There are MANY Poodle-y things I want but that's another thing!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh, I forgot this too:









it's a scarf I found online, just a long narrow strip of fabric, but it was sooo perfect for my Paris poodle!! lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> Ohh, I forgot this too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very much so!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats a beautiful scarf! I managed to get some pictures of the items. I LOVE them so much!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Thats a beautiful scarf! I managed to get some pictures of the items. I LOVE them so much!!!


Wow, they're amazing!
The person who made those has talent!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

You should see some of the other things she has made! Whole tables and chests decorated with dog artwork like that! Amazing.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I do love her work!! I like her big grooming cabinet she did too, with lots of breeds. Oh, and the grooming table-top with the poodles.... and and and, I love all her stuff! hehehe.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

What a fun thread ! Flyingduster you really made me laugh with all the pics in the countryside of the spoo from Mcdonalds? 
I have some spaghetti poodles my grandmother gave me loooong ago , a nite lite (very old)
several stuffed poos, a poodle yard ornament that says which direction the wind is blowing, ...A cup I got for christmas from a dear friend....A poo for the grooming arm of my table and a HUGE steel poo that adorns my garage, made by the kids at school ......My newest addition was the ornamaments from Kohls....


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh, I remembered another poodle thing I have, at work. There was two of them (the same) that Sue gave me for Christmas one year (before I had Paris), but of course the card on them was labelled as "from Paris".










And then today we were in town browsing about the mall (ok, hubby was in a computer games shop across the hall while I was in a nice gift shop! haha) and I spotted a group of poodle soft toys, some black some white. Awwww. Hubby came up behind me, bought it, and said "Happy Valentines"


















and then I looked at the tag...








"Paris the poodle"!!! haha! I LOVE it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh yeah! I added to my collection too! I now have a poodle nail file and mug! ^_^


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are some of my poodle items I have (there is a yarn puppet that I got for Christmas, but don't have a picture of it right now). small jewelry box (it only holds a ring or two and a pair of earings) I bought while in Hong Kong last month, my new watch I bought on my trip in Hong Kong

I have the salt and pepper shakers too! a gift from my mom for Christmas


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

cool! But can you resize your pics, or just have them as attachments rather than inbed them as huge pics, cos they throw off the table for the rest of the screen, and scrolling sideways to read a single sentence sucks! haha!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a calendar and a lighter, and then I made THIS a few weeks ago! 
sorry its so grainy, but I used my cellphone

oops, i forgot the pic here it is


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

^^can't see the pic


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A lot of these were things that were my Moms, which I now treasure. I have quite a few more things but don't know yet where to put them.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love looking at all these poodles. I can see I'm far behind; will have to get busy. Think the outdoor metal poodle is great. What a statement that would be at the front door!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are some I don't have up on my website yet- this will take a few posts....
Carole


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

and a few more.....


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

and more


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> and more


I have that same tea towel (the green on in the bottom row) but stupid me used it and it is all frayed at the edges now! Nice collection Carol!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a lot on my website, -http://www.dogsinstyle.com/art/poodlecollectibles.html
but here are some more...


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't have a poodle collection, just the real things.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> I have a lot on my website, -http://www.dogsinstyle.com/art/poodlecollectibles.html
> but here are some more...


Do you sell this stuff or is this your personal stuff? LOVE IT!! Mom and I used to have little Avon Poodle pins and other jewellery and I wish now I still had all the things that have disappeared.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

my mom just sent me a poodle magnet for my van! plus I have an Enid Groves poodle print matted and framed - it's gorgeous - I'll have to take some pics this afternoon of them.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i only have a fue poodle things, a calender and key ring and 2 orderments


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I love this thread. It would be fun to have everyone get together at a poodle themed flea market and bring everything ....I just love looking at all the adorable stuff.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

All this stuff is my personal stuff- I have slowed down and haven't gotten anything in years. No more room. Here is more stuff....


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> and then I looked at the tag...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's brilliant! I love it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What a collection!! I used to a BIG collector and then for me it seemed to be more of dust collectors hwell: I really need to find some practical collections - like that hat box, loved that! I like trunks period, I even have one in my office at work.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I dont have much I have the Clock I got for Christmas from my Hubby.
I have a bad that says "property of my poodle"
Then I have the most cool thing of all.

A private license plate for my car that says POODLE
It was a gift from my parents.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Well I dont have much I have the Clock I got for Christmas from my Hubby.
> I have a bad that says "property of my poodle"
> Then I have the most cool thing of all.
> 
> ...


That is SOOOO cool! I want one!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I Googled Poodle ornaments after being on here, and found a site called Pudelz that sells everything from wallpaper to greeting cards, Christmas ornaments to earrings. The cards are really pretty!!

Someone on here got those stunning Poodle Christmas ornaments from their daughter at Christmas. Does anyone remember who that was? I tried to call Macy's for 2 weeks straight to have them shipped and could not get that department to answer. They were some of the nicest Poodle things I have ever seen.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I have nothing, but I really like the blue poodle toy from Ikea!

What a bunch of neat stuff you all have! I am jealous.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are a few more-


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I love Frog!! All those beautiful vacation pics were made doubly awesome by the adorable tiny stuffed poodle. It personalized your pics. What a great idea!
And I thought you might appreciate this: my husband named his cat Rabbit. Yep, just because he's not.  it has caused a few problems at the vet's office though...

My entire collection o poodle stuff consists of a poodle calendar at work and a cute keychain I found of a white spoo in what might almost pass for a lamb clip. The problem with poodle stuff, IMO, is that most of it is so girly! Im very sorry, but I just hate the continental. Now if I ever find a spoo thing in a lamb or modern clip, i'm all over that.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's one in a modern clip-


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Here's one in a modern clip-


Ooooh la la. Carole, that is adorable. Is it a figurine or a soft toy? I love it!! If any of you ever see red Poodle things, could you let me know? They are very hard to come by! My Mom used to paint incredible ceramics, and nealy all the islver Poodle things I have started of black or white and she dry brushed them to make them silver, but I never got her to do a red for me before she died.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

That is a stuffy. Since I'm here, I'll put up a few more poodle things-


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is a red poodle-


----------



## alienz (Jan 2, 2010)

A few years ago when I was trying to quit smoking, I discovered Ebay and spaghetti poodles. These were made back in the 40's and 50's. They come in black blue pink white mostly. Being the obsessive collector that I am I now have maybe 200. My children have expressed a concern about their disposal upon my death. I told them just put them back on ebay. lol. I like the different little statues and am amazed that as they are 50+ years they are still intact. The antique poodle statues by lefton are really well detailed. There is also a series called The Kennel Club by shafford that made poodle statues that are about 12" and really cute these also are from the 50's when poodles were real popular. I did quit smoking for 3 years.


----------



## LindseyB (Dec 4, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I don't go shopping much so my collection is pretty small. I have two pairs of socks and two calanders... right next to each other.. is that weird? ^^;





i like how your computer is open to Poodle Forum!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is a red poodle-


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

LindseyB said:


> i like how your computer is open to Poodle Forum!


Oh what else could it be open to!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Here's one in a modern clip-


Too cute!! I want one!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Here is a red poodle-


That is perfect. How would I go about finding things like this??


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I am in the process of making a poodle quilt (fabric is called "oodles of poodles", it is king size and taking me quite a while and although my favorite color is purple I think it may be to much........I have the poodle fabric in pink, yellow and teal as well.


----------



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

No poodle items as yet 

however i'm thinking about ordering this - a poodle topiary :beauty:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

usviteacher said:


> No poodle items as yet
> 
> however i'm thinking about ordering this - a poodle topiary :beauty:


Cool!!! 

The quilt is going to be stunning!! What an heirloom that will be!! Too bad they are so much work. You could likely make a fortune here selling them!!!


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

No wonder I can't find any good poodle "stuff" on ebay! You guys have them all! LOL!!! I do have a berry/pink color poodle tote style purse though. And I have several poodle embroidery designs that I can use with my embroidery machine. I just bought a "hippie" poodle design with a coffee mug. "Dig it, baby!" LOLOL!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Here are poodle things I don't own, but find tempting: 

Brown Poodle Sculpture
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=37857043

I really like these, but so don't need another magazine tote or apron!
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=28103942
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=18897018


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Love the topiary, where are you ordering from?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

g8dhorse7 said:


> No wonder I can't find any good poodle "stuff" on ebay! You guys have them all!


I hope I didn't steal this buy from someone on the forum! I just won the bid on this from eBay last night while I was watching Westminster... $13.50 which includes the shipping!! Now I just have to pay to have it framed, but still a bargain!

No pictures of the rest of my "stuff", but I have a poodle calendar at work, a small poodle purse, and Katy has a big-a$$ coffee mug that her dad uses all the time... I'm having a portrait done of Lucy by a local artist as a father's day gift for hubby... I'll take a picture of that when it's finished and post it here...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ooo, I love the quilt! You will have to post when you do finish it! 


OFF TOPIC:
This is the quilt my mum made for me and hubby's 1st anniversary (next week!) but no poodles, but there are dogs and other critters... (and purple. Can you tell I love purple too!? haha!)









Mum didn't quite know what to put in the very center, so she didn't put anything. Yes, it is a hole. lol!! The writing around the circle is an anagram mum designed for us; "Amy & Adrian" (it can be read all around from any angle without turning your head....) 









ok, back to poodle stuff again.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Love the pink coffee cup! I have one with a black poodle on it, so ty pink and black plush, picture frames, key chain and a purse. I will make some pics later and post them.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Your mum did a beautiful job on the quilt, what a nice gift (nothing like a hand made quilt for comfort and warmth)! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> ooo, I love the quilt! You will have to post when you do finish it!
> 
> 
> OFF TOPIC:
> ...



That is fantastic!! I have a couple of quilts my Grandma and great aunt made, tons of crotcheted and knitted items, hand tatted doilies, ceramics my Mom painted, and the older I get, the more I treasure each and every thing these beautiful women made with love. What a beautiful heirloom to have!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

usviteacher said:


> No poodle items as yet
> 
> however i'm thinking about ordering this - a poodle topiary :beauty:


Would you mind sharing where you saw this. The more I look, the more I like.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Poodle topiary...

http://www.showdogtopiaries.com/poodle.html


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Poodle topiary...
> 
> http://www.showdogtopiaries.com/poodle.html


Thank you my Dear!!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Poodle topiary...
> 
> http://www.showdogtopiaries.com/poodle.html


Thank-you. I might have to have one of these.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, my newest acquisition...


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are adorable--good find! And they made her a parti poodle.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cute.cute!!


----------

